# Hemi's Emergency



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, so at about 3am this morning I woke up to let Hemi out to go potty, and he was comatose in his crate. I immediately grabbed my shoes and a scrunchie for my hair, wrapped Hemi in a blanket (he was a little cold), and took him to the nearest 24 hr emergency clinic, which thankfully is only about a 5 minute drive if I speed (which I did!!). On the way to the vet, Hemi started seizuring. I pulled over immediately (nobody was on the road anyways), grabbed a leather puppy rag from my trunk and stuck it in his mouth so he couldn't bite his tounge. He was paddling his legs and screaming with his eyes clamped shut. The seizure lasted for about a minute, then he went limp and started whining, completely unresponsive. I wrapped him really tight in the towel, kept the rag in his mouth, and put him on the passenger seat floorboard so he couldn't fall if he had another seizure. I flew into the parking lot of the vet and just as I parked, he had another seizure. This one was much worse than the last, and it took all that I had in me to hold him down so he couldn't flop and hurt himself. I grabbed him as soon as it started to stop and ran inside, and just kept going until I reached the back treatment area. They were expecting me, so they immediately started working on him. His gums were very pale but he was drooling all over, he kept his eyes shut and they were rolled up in his head when you opened the lids, but he was breathing. His breathing was as if he were sleeping, you would never guess he was so sick.
So now, I'm just waiting on bloodwork and other test results to come back, and we'll see what we can do for him. I'd really hate to lose him, but I will NOT let him suffer.
I'll keep this updated as soon as I get more info.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Very scary. Do keep us posted. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I was terrified enough with Lÿka's broken leg, let alone seizures. Good luck to you both! I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you, Nancy. I really do appreciate it, and I know I'll get support from this board no matter the outcome.
The vet just called to update me on his condition and the bloodwork/fecal. The fecal came back for hookworms, tapeworms, and roundworms, so he's getting dewormed immediately. The bloodwork shows higher than normal (but not too dangerously high) liver enzymes, but his white blood cell count is very high. He is also severely anemic, which may have caused the seizures and unconciousness. His glucose levels are right on track, which is good, because anemia AND a diabetic condition would probably cost more money than I have to spend on him. He's on IV fluids right now, is about to get a shot for the anemia, and has opened his eyes and regained conciousness partially. The vet said he is still a little dull, but that he should perk up by tonight. Of course, any puppy is going to seem a little dull when they're at the vet, simply from being scared. All of this was most likely caused by poor nutrition/care before I got him. I called the breed rescue and got the name of the brand of puppy food they fed him: Ol' Roy. This is the cheapest dog food on the market (I think), and is complete Sh*t! I suggested they change their food they give dogs, and not too kindly. 
So the vet says if ALL that's going on is the anemia and the worms, the prognosis is great! So I'm very hopeful right now, but not unrealisticly so.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Keeping fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for little Hemi. I hope he isn't prone to seizures as he grows; they say that once they have one, they are more likely to have them again.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, it would be devastating, but I know I could handle it. I am so grateful for the vet tech experience I obtained. The vet called and said Hemi may be able to go home (on fluids) either LATE tonight or tomorrow morning. I'll probably have to give him IV fluids/meds for another day or so, but to lower the cost I'm going to bring him home if IV is all he needs for supportive care!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The worms infestation would cause anemia, as I know you know, with tech experience.

I didn't know anemia could cause seizures, but if that's so, then the worms could have been the trigger for the whole episode.

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/seizures.asp

I sure am thinking of you both. Those rush trips to the vet are terrible and draining.  I hope this was all worm-caused.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm a little surprised that the rescue had not done a fecal.

Not stunned, because we had the same thing happen here with a recent foster GSD -- the SPCA thought the rescue did it, and vice versa. sigh

The poor dog was pale-gummed from anemia from an amazing assortment of worms.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, this rescue wasn't quite a rescue, as I found out. It was just a lady who had a spare bedroom that she kept a whole bunch of crates in (she had some kennel runs that she rotated the dogs through out back). She didn't do a fecal because she was "low on funds". I understand she thought she was doing the right thing by rescuing the pups (she also had 2 rotties, but I could tell they were ill-bred), but if you cannot afford to take care of a dog, give it to someone that can. Or, place it in a no-kill shelter or a larger rescue. The heart can empty even the deepest of pockets.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Well, this rescue wasn't quite a rescue, as I found out. It was just a lady who had a spare bedroom that she kept a whole bunch of crates in (she had some kennel runs that she rotated the dogs through out back). She didn't do a fecal because she was "low on funds". I understand she thought she was doing the right thing by rescuing the pups (she also had 2 rotties, but I could tell they were ill-bred), but if you cannot afford to take care of a dog, give it to someone that can. Or, place it in a no-kill shelter or a larger rescue. The heart can empty even the deepest of pockets.


You are so right.

After seeing shelter-crazed dogs, I'm not so big on no-kill shelters, either, although I understand 100% the intentions. No, the shelter problem can't be fixed in shelters -- only in not breeding pet dogs (i.e., spay/neuter programs).

I hope the poor guy is OK. Thank goodness you had him, and not the well-meaning dog-hoarder.

I didn't know Ol Roy still existed.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, Ol' Roy is still going strong in Wal-Marts throughout the country. They even have a "premium" version of the crap. :roll:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Unfortunately, Ol' Roy is still going strong in Wal-Marts throughout the country. They even have a "premium" version of the crap. :roll:


Somehow, I have avoided the Wal-Mart experience. (Easily -- we don't have any in the county.)

Wow, "premium" Ol' Roy! :lol: Can't quite picture that!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Hahaha, you should have seen his face when he got the first bite of RAW!! I've never seen a puppy literally DIVE into the food bowl like that. He was covered with that green puke-looking stuff (THK) from his ears to his front feet. But he was one happy pup!
Carbon is pacing the house looking for Hemi. Every now and then he goes and looks inside Hemi's crate to see if he's in there. I gave him Hemi's towel (had his scent all over it) and he's snuggled up asleep on it right now. I never knew he'd miss the little guy!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I had the same thing happen with the foster at my house...... started him on THK with some chopped raw meat, and he had his EARS in the food. He came out with THK on his nose, eyebrows, ears, and chest. And smiling. :lol: 

I don't think it took a week on good food and fish oil to change his coat from rough and flakey to shiny.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

P.S. He also learned fast how NOT to wear the food. I guess kibble is a different eating experience.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, when Hemi gets healthier, I'm going to get him and Carbon a nice beef roast!
The only problem I have with feeding time is that they MUST be separated in different rooms. Carbon is a piggy, and gulps down his food in 5 minutes or less. Hemi, on the other hand, wasn't as fast of an eater, so the one time I had them in the same room (Hemi in Kitchen, Carbon in Living room) Carbon finished his, saw Hemi take 2 steps away from his bowl, and jumped in and devoured Hemi's food. Carbon also showed food aggression with Hemi (Hemi would come see if he could get a bite of Carbon's food and Carbon just about ripped his head off without a sound), but Carbon very quickly was reminded who was the boss(me) and who says when/where to fight (yep, me again), and there hasn't been a problem since. I know about the feeding in different rooms part, but for some reason I went stupid and almost had a vet visit because of it. :roll:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sarah, I just read all this & want you to know me & mine are keeping everything crossed for Hemi, too. You probably saved him with your very quick reactions. You really kept your head in a scary situation.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, I was frantic. Was shaking like a leaf I could barely lock the front door or get my car started. But I have to credit a voluntary program I entered during the summer when I was in my 2nd year of ROTC. It taught me self-control during stressful times and has constantly repaid the many hundreds that it cost. I also think the fact that I knew what was going on and how best to handle the situation helped. But there was no hiding my emotions. I just did what I had to. It's like a quote I have on my e-mail signature:
*"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. 
You are his life, his love, his leader. 
He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. 
You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion." *-- Author Unknown


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Update:
I called the vet at about 5:30 to see how Hemi was doing, and they had quite the good news for him (and me)! He ate all of his food I brought for him and drank all his water, and even took a few wobbly steps in the little cage he's in. Every time someone would peek in at him, he would wag his curly little tail (he inherited the Tibetan Mastiff tail) at them. Plus, it seems he's back to his old ways. The tech I talked to said that they heard the most meanacing little growl coming from Hemi's cage (it was draped with a blanket or something to reduce light stimulation) and they picked up the drape to see him standing up thrashing the IV tube connected to his leg. He bit it pretty much in half, so they had to get a new tube and had to conehead him so the IV could still do it's magic. They all have fallen in love with him, and not even the hassle of re-doing the IV could get their spirits down.
They're going to monitor him tonight (they have a 24-hour staff since the hospital operates as an emergency clinic as well) and I'll probably be able to take him home WITHOUT IV tomorrow afternoon!
I'm so thankful for all the supportive posts, private messages, and e-mails I've recieved, and I'll try to get a pic of the little boy as soon as he gets home!
Thanks again everyone, and I'll post when he comes home!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

EXCELLENT news. =D> 

Whew!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh that is the best news I have heard all day. If there was a dancing banana here, I would send it to you.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Oh that is the best news I have heard all day. If there was a dancing banana here, I would send it to you.


Obviously, this forum is going to lose members if we don't get a dancing banana. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here ya go:
http://images.google.com/images?q=dancing+banana&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images

Take your choice! :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Those are really cute, too bad I am "mentally challenged" when it comes to anything having to do with the computer. I tried to drag one over, but,well never mind.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

There's one for me and everyone. Now, since the news for Hemi is pretty good,LET'S ALL GANG UP ON MIKE AND MAKE HIM BRING THE DANCING BANANNA BACK!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The banana was sensory overload before the first cup of coffee 

Glad to hear things are looking up for Hemi!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks those dancing fruits and veggies are kind of scary?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

This is still my favorite dancing banana:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/peanutbutter.html


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I love that! Haven't seen that online, but I saw the little part of 'Family Guy' where their dog did that to cheer up Peter. Don't ask, my fiance likes cartoons like that. :roll: 
http://www.devilducky.com/media/38524/ :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

personally, i am EVER SO GLAD to hear of Hemi's *recovery*. sarah--hats off to you for sticking thru it--what a torturous (sp?) road to go down...

made me sad, then happy, then sad, then happy--could you quit making me go thru this---PLEASE???. people at work are starting to think i'm even more unstable than i really am :wink: 

and give us a pic of the little monster, would ya? his growing up will be interesting, and informative for the forum, so keep giving (when you can...).


----------

